# John Cage - 4.33 - переложение для баяна



## Дмитрий2008 (27 Июн 2014)

Как переложить сие творение на баян? :biggrin: - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY7UK-6aaNA]

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTEFKFiXSx4]


----------



## vev (27 Июн 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
Трудно, но можно :biggrin:
Баян ведь настолько уникальный инструмент, что и не такое стерпит


----------



## Gross (27 Июн 2014)

Что очень важно- это можно исполнить на любом баяне! Хоть на Юпитере, хоть на Этюде, хоть на Шраммеле!
А ещё можно дать этой пьесе подзаголовок: "Утро в сосновом гробу".


----------



## vev (27 Июн 2014)

Gross писал:


> Что очень важно- это можно исполнить на любом баяне! Хоть на Юпитере, хоть на Этюде, хоть на Шраммеле!



Не уверен, что столь серьезное произведение можно осилить на Этюде, да и отсутствие регистров и пяти рядов значительно усложнит задачу исполнителя.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (27 Июн 2014)

А я вот подумал - нужно ли перед каждой частью одевать на инструмент чехол, подобно тому как пианист закрывает крышку рояля?


----------



## Павлов (28 Июн 2014)

Губайдулина хоть кластеров накидала, что бы была какая то имитация процесса исполнения. А тут тупо пауза...
Этот композитор наглец еще тот, назвал паузу музыкой, и втюхивает ее оторвавшимся от реальности Это вообще край.
Неужели слушатели уже настолько отупели, что не в состоянии отличить музыку от музыкальной мазни, а то и просто от паузы?Ощущение, что народ разучился мыслить и хавает любую разлекламированную пустоту(про слушателей "паузы" и "мазни")

Но все таки, если кто то надумает перекладывать это "сочинение" для народных инструментов, то лучше немного изменить название, что бы аудитории было еще интереснее слушать.
Например, название "The contents of the fridge student" хорошо передает смысл композиции слушателям.
Или, "Дырка от бублика" - тоже ничего.


----------

